Ask HN: Why does images of text always look better than actual text? - Numberwang
======
Nadya
Please clarify.

Do you mean text rendered in the browser compared to a screenshot of text
rendered as an SVG in Illustrator?

Or do you mean if I screenshotted this reply before sending it - the text
would look better in the screenshot than when rendered on the screen?

------
J_Darnley
Text vs. screenshots might appear that way if you have AA disabled or you
don't load what ever micro-version of the font the website wants compared with
the person who took the screenshot.

